# Help sexing white's tree frog



## zoiiy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey. I was wondering if anyone could help me sex my adult white's? The nuptial pads or what seems like them are not very clear, it's like a dark patch and not raised. I've included different angles of them. The one on the right thumb is more obscure. And it has never called before. I'm quite confused. 

p/s: pls inform me if you are not able to see the photos as they are on Facebook.

Joanne Soo's Photos - White's | Facebook


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

That is just what my male whites have on their thumbs,could be because they are young and thats why they are not so raised but they are the nuptual pads,my females just have a clear/white thumb :2thumb:


----------



## zoiiy (Jul 21, 2009)

So it's a he then. yay! But why hasn't he called at all? He only does the female "braawk" when startled.


----------

